# Dog licked Frontline Plus? Please help.



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

I recently got a dog and I figured since it's spring now, I should get him some flea/tick medication. I live in the northeast where ticks/lymes disease is really bad and I take him in the woods a lot, so I figured I'd be safe. I've never put the medication on before. I had a dog before this but my mom always put it on him. 

So anyway, I read the directions very carefully, because I'm a bit of a paranoid freak. I wanted to do it perfectly. But I put it on too low I think  And he moved during the application and I lost the place I was doing it, and had to start over in a new spot which is difficult to do, as his fur is thick.

I was finished and I went to wash my hands and he followed, and I looked over at him and it looked like he had just been licking. I didn't actually see it for sure, but it's safe to assume. I panicked because I know it's strong stuff. He was also moving his mouth like he tasted something gross. But I could just be being paranoid, I don't know. 

I called the vet and they basically said to give him some water and monitor him to make sure he's alright. To watch for vomiting or shaking. I also called poison control (but it was for humans, not animals, as that was the number the vet gave me) and the woman said he should be alright because he just had a taste. But he could have licked it all off for all I know 

But I'm really nervous. I've had him on a leash so I can monitor him until it dries so he doesn't lick it, although I live in an apartment building and I started laundry before all of this started so I have to keep leaving for a few minutes at a time. I try to chain him up so he can't get to the spot, but I'm a bit worried about what he does when I can't see him.

Anyway, I'm rambling. Do you think he's going to be okay? Obviously I'm going to monitor him for any changes...but how soon do you think I can expect those changes? I'm going away for a week on Monday (though my boyfriend will stay with the dog) do you think if he was going to have any ill effects that he'll have them by Monday?  Do you suggest I look for anything specific in him?

The idea of leaving him without knowing if he's going to be okay makes me nervous. Any opinions or personal experiences would be great.

Thank you ahead of time!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You should be OK. He would show effects within 48 hrs if there was a problem.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I would call Merial. They are the manufacturers of Frontline Plus. 1-800-660-1842. They have vets on staff there to answer questions. You dog should be ok but it is best to call for peace of mind.


----------



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you guys. He seems fine now. I'm still keeping an eye on him but I feel a lot better. I did call the manufacturer and they told me not to worry. Thanks so much for your help!


----------

